# plywood behind elec panel - wood framed



## Hyrax4978

the question came up, and my electrical engineer confirmed that, by code, the plywood behind the electrical panel is not required to be fire treated or painted with intumescent paint. i would like to review the code section myself and have a better grasp on the implementation of that in a type II construction versus Type 5B. 

But i can't find any sections to review related to this topic. 

Any help is appreciated,

Thanks,


----------



## cda

Not into electrical,

Put start with the panel manufacture install requirements?

Normally a panel does not get HOT, warm but not hot

Plus, is the cabinet kind of designed to contain a failure?


----------



## Pcinspector1

NEC 300.6 Protection against corrosion and deterioration. "Cabinets". 

Here we allow plywood or cleats to mount against a foundation or masonry wall. If the panel has 1/4-inch gap the panel can be attached to the stud wall. 

Most panels have 1/4-inch offset raised mounting holes.


----------



## mtlogcabin

Hyrax4978 said:


> i would like to review the code section myself and have a better grasp on the implementation of that in a type II construction versus Type 5B.



You need to look at 
SECTION 603
 COMBUSTIBLE MATERIAL IN TYPES I AND II CONSTRUCTION in the IBC to be able to understand what combustible materials are allowed in Type II construction

Type VB all combustible materials are permitted.


----------



## ADAguy

Jar, can we surf the site by topics for past comments?
Things like this are great to be able to recall in the future.


----------



## Paul Sweet

Several occupancies require class B (flame spread 75 or less) wall finishes (IBC Table 803.11), especially in non-sprinklered buildings.  Untreated plywood is class C (flame spread 76-200).


----------



## steveray

There is no requirement to have plywood behind a panel, so it just has to meet interior finish requirements if it is there.......


----------



## e hilton

Hyrax ... if the EE “confirmed” it, ask him for his source.


----------



## north star

*# : # : # : #*



> *" Jar, can we surf the site by topics for past comments ? "*


Yes !.......Just enter whatever topic you are looking for in the Search Cell \ Field \ Area,
and click on the magnifying glass icon.

For a larger amount of information from which to search from, you can also search
the World Wide Webby........Places like the NFPA, Electrical Contractors Association
magazine, the Mike Holt Forum, and other Code places can add to the information
you are seeking.

*# : # : # : #*


----------

